# Upland 27 door tool



## SmokeyNY (Jun 16, 2014)

I recently was given an Upland model 27 by my father that has been sitting for the past 30 years.  I understand that there was a door handle tool (Part #6011).  He may still have this part in his barn, but I can't seem to find an image on the internet to know what to look for, and 30 years does a number on a person's memory.  Can anyone send me a photo to point me in the right direction?  Was this part needed realistically?  Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## begreen (Jun 16, 2014)

Calling webbie to the front desk.


----------



## Owen1508 (Jun 18, 2014)

I have an old diagram of the stove but that part is a not shown part sorry.  but if you would like a digital copy of the diagram and what was a sales flyer for it let me know.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 18, 2014)

Don't know of a tool for that door handle.


----------



## Owen1508 (Jun 18, 2014)

This is from Page 34 in the OM


----------



## Owen1508 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hope that was the right way to load that Bart.  If not please let me know.


----------



## begreen (Jun 18, 2014)

yes, that's the diagram that Woodman's has posted. It shows the label for the part and part number, but no drawing. My guess is that it is for adjusting the draft wheel when the stove is hot. Craig will know for sure. I never used one on the Jotul 602 which this is a copy of.


----------



## SmokeyNY (Jun 18, 2014)

Thats the drawing where I got the part number.  He remembers there being another tool when he bought it, but can't remember what it looks like, so I'm left to sorting through the barn for it.


----------



## begreen (Jun 18, 2014)

Start a conversation with webbie. He should know more about it.


----------



## Owen1508 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm searching around the warehouse/office today to see if I can get a photo of one for you.


----------



## Owen1508 (Jun 19, 2014)

Sorry no luck.  I've looked through reams and reams of old paper work and it is referenced many times but never shown. I even ask someone here and they thought they have seen a photo of one, but can not find or remember where. What I did find was it is the same tool that came with the models 17, 107 and 207 wood stove.  It is no longer included in our newer version of the 207 which now is a pellet stove spc50, but the stove hoe still is.  Maybe Craig will have better luck for you.


----------



## SmokeyNY (Jun 19, 2014)

I got ahold of Webbie, and he described it as a bent piece of wire…which I think I saw when I picked up the stove.  It didn't look like anything useful, but  I will post a picture when I can in case anyone else ever wants to know.  Thanks for your help.


----------

